
Darpa hunts airplane-like spacecraft that can go Mach 10 - tocomment
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/darpa-hunts-airplane-spacecraft-can-go-mach-10
======
X4
Why do they want that? To drop (atom-/vacuum-)bombs on their daily changing
targets? Or to be able to tell customers it can kill anyone from space in 5min
on any place on earth.

